# I want to make this... LOL



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

http://boingboing.net/2012/03/20/fooling-facial-recognition-sur.html


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

That was really funny, thanks for sharing.

Mary


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

yes, very funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very funny.
Thanks.
Dick


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

It's very cute and unique. I also saw it on pinterest.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

What fun!


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Made my day! Thank you.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG! I LOVE THIS!!!!!!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

that was hysterical!!! i can see myself walking/bumping around with a face like that!! ha ha ha


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Too funny ! :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! I am going to make this for my grandson...I can see him loving it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the morning chuckle!


Frogsong said:


> http://boingboing.net/2012/03/20/fooling-facial-recognition-sur.html


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I sent it to my son as a chuckle for the day.....

he goes to Burning Man every year. Should have know I would get a request for one! Laugh is on me!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I really enjoyed that.. thanks


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That was so funny. Thanks for sharing. Edith M


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL. Oh, that is funny.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

That is so funny


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cute - cool video


----------



## fernmeadow (Mar 17, 2012)

Hillarious!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to share this on with email friends. He is so creative and funny. I bet he would make a good comedian. lol


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

My hubs said it would improve my looks no end..He can do his own ironing from now on.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Very funny!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Funny stuff; thanks for sharing.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL...too funny!


----------

